
Mathematics of PCA - efavdb
http://efavdb.com/principal-component-analysis/
======
laarc
Does anyone know of some resources for implementing PCA? I need it for some
research regarding graphics.

~~~
efavdb
Sklearn is a python package with a built-in PCA method that is easy to use...
I can recommend it. [http://scikit-
learn.org/stable/modules/generated/sklearn.dec...](http://scikit-
learn.org/stable/modules/generated/sklearn.decomposition.PCA.html)

~~~
laarc
Perfect. Thanks!

